# Favorite KK songs.



## Bleeborg (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm absolutely in love with KK Flamenco. What about you? What's your favorite KK song?


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 13, 2015)

I would say that my favorite K.K. song is K.K. Disco.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 14, 2015)

When I was a kid I loved Go K.K. Rider! 

Nowadays, I like Stale Cupcakes, Forest Life, and K.K. D&B.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2015)

K.K. Stroll. 

Oh my gosh, it's so cute! <3


----------



## FrostyPaws (Mar 14, 2015)

Lucky K.K. Steep Hill, Stale Cupcakes and Only Me. I can't decide between them.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 14, 2015)

I have 2 favoritest, being K.K. Western and K.K. Cruisin'...


----------



## tumut (Mar 14, 2015)

Forest Life, Space K.K., and Hypno K.K. All so relaxing.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

K.K. Synth!


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Forest Life and Stale Cupcakes. <33


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

I like KK Synth, but I'm also digging the KK Etude / KK Sonata type ones too. I don't really like super upbeat music in my house, I like it chill~ but I don't have a stereo in every room so I've basically been listening to Stale Cupcakes over and over and over every time I come in the front door and damn if that doesn't get old after a while.

I love Marine Song 2001 (I think that's what it's called?) because I'm a sucker for all things nautical, and Forest Life is okay too... I think I need to actually hear all the songs before I can pick a favorite, but those are all ones I like a lot so out of what I've heard so far.


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 15, 2015)

KK Bossa! Sonata, Stale Cupcakes, and Disco are close behind.


----------



## LunaTheCatopian (Mar 16, 2015)

The Mountain Song for sure. <3


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 17, 2015)

Marine Song 2001 and K.K. Cruisin are my two favourites.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 17, 2015)

My personal favourite is Neapolitan. Whenever I hear it, I feel like I'm sitting in front of a fire on a cold winter's day. It was actually the song that made Erik one of my dreamies.

I'm also a stickler for KK Aria, Stale Cupcakes, Steep Hill, Se?or KK (only in specific rooms, though, like a cafe), KK Salsa and KK Condor.


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

I love K.K. Soul, K.K. Disco and K.K. Ballad.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 17, 2015)

I like Stale Cupcakes, K.K. Synth, Forest Life and Wandering.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 17, 2015)

K.K. Moody, K.K. Lullaby, Hypno K.K., Stale Cupcakes, K.K. Jongura, and K.K. Caf?


----------



## Geoni (Mar 17, 2015)

I like Bossa, House, Stroll, Disco, Sonata, Space, D&B, Fusion, Bubblegum, Milonga, Moody, and Go KK Rider. A lot of them I guess.


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

I really like Stale Cupcakes!!

and Bubblegum K.K. is a total guilty pleasure, lol


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

my favourite is i love you !


----------



## Astro Cake (May 6, 2015)

My current favorite is Steep Hill.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (May 8, 2015)

Forest Life (Due to being based off of my favorite game in the series' theme) and K.K. Technopop.


----------



## everfree (May 8, 2015)

Bossa. Kk bossa


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 9, 2015)

Dirge! Or the forest life one!


----------



## Nimega (May 9, 2015)

KK Dirge, Stale Cupcakes, KK Stepe, KK Comrade (both ones because I'm from Russian and both of them sound so Russian) and KK Lullaby.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

K.K. Stroll


----------



## LeonCabrio (May 10, 2015)

Nothing else to add.


----------



## DanillaIce (May 11, 2015)

K.K. Ballad was the first song I ever got and heard from good ol' Slider, so that tied with K.K. Cruisin' are my favourites for sure.


----------



## Xintetsu (May 13, 2015)

K.K. Disco, Fusion, House, Soul and Hypno K.K.


----------



## Chococrunch (May 13, 2015)

i like bubblegum kk it makes me want to dance


----------



## Michael24 (May 14, 2015)

I liked K.K. Faire in AC for Gamecube, still one of my favorites.
Some of my others are K.K Ballad, K.K. Synth, K.K. Cruisin'.
I think out of all of them though, K.K. Disco is at the top.


----------



## Nizzy (May 15, 2015)

i love K.K. Chorale k.k.cruisin and K.K stroll


----------



## rins (May 15, 2015)

K.K. Moody, Bubblegum K.K., and Stale Cupcakes <3
I have them all as music boxes too, they sound so good!


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

My absolute favorite as a kid was DJ K.K. & Go K.K. Rider! I still love both, but I also like K.K. Bossa, Steephill, Wandering, K.K. Condor, and a bunch of others. K.K. Stroll is also starting to grow on me. There is too many to chose!!


----------

